# My winter project



## Bill B (Oct 20, 2007)

Just received this Fri 4 Concord, 4 Rasp Blush,1 Bk. Current, 1 Lambruska, 1 Cranberry, 2 Rose Blend, 1 Bk. Berry


----------



## grapeman (Oct 20, 2007)

That should make a couple batches of wine. Are they going to be straight varietals or are you going to mix any?


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 20, 2007)

Go to it, Bill! We just opened the blackberry tonight.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 20, 2007)

Now thats a good supply. What do you have t do to keep them good if anything?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice bunch of juices....I see you have many empty carboys to fill with all that great wine....Keep us Posted on your progress.


----------



## Bill B (Oct 21, 2007)

Appleman, I will make them as is, maybe next time I'll try blending.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Wade, they will keep quite a long time. I wouldn'y wait a year but are hot packed sealed. Did you ever order the Black Current?
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Northern, I have 13 Carboys but only 7 Fermenters, oh well time to order.


----------



## Joanie (Oct 21, 2007)

Bill have you made the cranberry before? I just now have a pail underway. If so, how was the fermenting? Slow? Vigorous? It's not cold enough here to turn the furnace on but a little cool for fermenting. It's taken forever to start and is a little slower than I'd like. Any info would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## Bill B (Oct 21, 2007)

Joan, I have never made a Cranberry or a Black Current before so I can;t really help you yet, however I will be starting them this week and I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 21, 2007)

Bill, I have not had enough cash s we just had all our overtime cut out so it might be awhile before I get a chance but well see. I might have a side job or 3 and that will be wine money.


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 21, 2007)

*If anyone is looking for Bill, we will know where to find him!!!*
*Fantastic stash you have there. Be sure to post pictures as you go, Bill.*

*Ramona*


----------



## Wade E (Oct 21, 2007)

Bill, I hope you have an intercom down there so as that your wife can speak with you sometimes!


----------



## Bill B (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone, Its going to be fun. I will keep posting as I get thinks going. 
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0">Bill


----------



## masta (Oct 21, 2007)

Bill was so kind to share a few bottlesof his Traminette wine with me at Winestock. After giving them some time to settle down from the trip home we opened one up the other night.This wine is excellent and a real winner for me. It had a very honey like aroma to it and the taste was awesome with a nice sharpness I like in a white wine. Needless to say both bottles are gone and I was bummed since the wife finished off the last of it without sharing with me!




Thanks again Bill and we truly enjoyed this wine!


----------



## Bill B (Oct 21, 2007)

You are quite welcome. Glad you liked it. 
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0">Bill


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 21, 2007)

Bill, 


That Walker's juice should last you a couple of months!






Now I see why it is affordable for you to ship Walker's to your place. You're a high volume customer. I hope I can taste the results at next year's Winestock. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, what dfw said!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 22, 2007)

masta said:


> Bill was so kind to share a few bottlesof his Traminette wine with me at Winestock. After giving them some time to settle down from the trip home we opened one up the other night.This wine is excellent and a real winner for me. It had a very honey like aroma to it and the taste was awesome with a nice sharpness I like in a white wine. Needless to say both bottles are gone and I was bummed since the wife finished off the last of it without sharing with me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Masta you should be able to try to produce a little Traminette yourself about next year. Those 6 vines you planted should be able to produce a small to medium size crop this coming year. Better get Bill's recipe and maybe if he had readings on the juice before he started it would give you a good starting point.


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow. That looks like fun! How many gallons of wine will each of those containers make Bill?


----------



## Waldo (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey buddy...How is that Currant juice? Is their Blackberry juice as good this year as last years batch was?


----------



## Bill B (Oct 25, 2007)

Dave, Each container will yield approx 25 750ml bottles.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Waldo, The Blackberry is just the same as last year. i haven;t put the Black Currant juice on yet, not quite sure where i'm going to go with it yet. That is will I make It dry, semi sweet , oak or no oak, just not sure yet. any comments would be appreciated.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 26, 2007)

Those are all five gallon pails. I called Walker's earlier this year to see how much it would cost for 5 gallons of Concord. My father-in-law loves a sweet Concord. The pail costs $30, but the shipping to DFW also cost $30. So I decided to continue using Welch's frozen grape concentrate. If there are any DFW winemakers who'd like to join together for a group purchase, please let me know. I don't know if I would still be married if I had an order like Bill's show up at my front door. I have to buy my purchases a little at a time and sneak them in the front door to save my wife a heart attack. Last night, I bought two six-gallon carboys from George for myMM frozen juices. I walked in with one and will bring the other in today while she is gone, hopingthat she won'tnotice that the winemaking supplies keepspreading out from our dining area. We're living temporarily in a two-bedroom apt. while our house is being built. We have three weeks until we move into our new house and then we'll all be happy we have plenty of space for my passion.*Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 26, 2007)

That must be killing you waiting to move in. Do you have a wine cellar/room ready. Will it be finished or are you going to do a lot of the final touches? I sneak in a kit or carboy myself once in awhile from our local distributor. My wife is always the 1 who is home to receive the orders from George.


----------

